
Ask HN: Cool YouTube channels to follow? - hackathonguy
Hey HN,<p>What are you guys watching on Youtube?
I figure there have to be some gems amongst all the try-on videos.
Thanks a ton!
======
intellectable
I am enjoying funfunfunction.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)
by Mattias Petter Johansson
[https://twitter.com/mpjme](https://twitter.com/mpjme)

------
bemmu
Applied Science:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)

Passionately home-cooked DIY science projects.

------
ivank
[https://www.youtube.com/user/KiyoPhotography/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/KiyoPhotography/videos)

------
daleroberts
This one always gets me ready for the day

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ)

------
gchokov
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CrazyRussianHacker](https://www.youtube.com/user/CrazyRussianHacker)

